# New chicks!



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

On March 3rd 2013 we got 4 black jersey giants and 4 amberlinks!They were sooooooo adorable! Yesterday(March 9th 2013) we found out there were barred rocks for sale! We were happy cuz those were the kind we were trying to get all along! We already had 8 and that was a lot for us! Now today (march10th 2013) we got 3 barred rocks and 3 red pullets! We had to get 6 because the minimum was 6!now we are such a nice happy family! 
Total chicks: 15!

P.S. if any of these become roosters we have to give them away immediately!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Aw so cute!! I love them when they r little  looks like u got a good bunch  GOOD LUCK


----------



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Awwww thank you! I think so too!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes I can't wait till I get my babies


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sooo cute and fuzzy! Love those baby stages, and the adolescent, and the adult. Okay, so I just love them period!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So glad you're happy. I was told I have a buff orp but I'm pretty sure they lied. She's so small.


----------

